# FS: Zoa's, frogspawn, octospawn, purple goniopora



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Clearing out the frag tank.
Most pieces $20 
Gold Maul zoa's $20
Lunar eclipse zoa's $20
Green implosion zoa's $20
Large gorilla nipples colony $30
XL Gorilla nipples colony $40
Purple goniopora $25
Octospawn $20
Large octospawn or purple tip frogspawn $30
Any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Large octospawn & purple tip frogspawn $30 are gone


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Pms were full 
Cleared out now


----------

